# [solved] Udev 103 and SppedTouch - loading no firmware

## Uzytkownik

I have a firmware from portage. All works nearly ok (I have to attach modem after reboot If I use SELinux)

Afrer I upgrade to 103 it just not find firmware (nothing in logs). I think is becouse I have no such files in /sys as loading and data (needed by firmware.sh). After downgrading it's all ok.

What's wrong with my box?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Udev tries to load the SpeedTouch firmware before /lib/firmware is mounted, so use my replacement ebuild for udev which prevents udev from interfering.

I'll hopefully be able to fix the speedtouch-usb package, to insert a udev rule, to provide a proper fix.

----------

## Uzytkownik

I bet I've tried it like a module. I'll check anyway. I'll check this ebuild as well.

----------

## Uzytkownik

Thanks a lot - it's work (I don't know which and I don't need to know...). Tomorrow I'll check it with SELinux. If it will be working with it without problems it'll be better then udv 087 (which loads firmware too early with SELinux).

----------

## FunkyRick

I confirm this.

For some reason i didnt have udev-087.tar.bz2 in my distfiles so i had to acquire this from another source and downgrade

I dont have coldplug but do have hotplug + hotplug-base and this works fine again

The errors i received were BLOCK4 read errors for the second part of the firmware. However this varied.

----------

## Uzytkownik

Thanks it works with SELinux as well.

----------

